# 5.5month old seems on the ‘larger‘ side



## holiwalk (Aug 24, 2021)

Hi everyone

we recently had Otto weighed for worming tablets - and I was shocked to find out he is 22.5kg at 5.5months!!

He is a V cross german Pointer - I believe pointers tend to be slightly bigger......

I am slightly concerned that we are heading down the path of an overweight dog - my previous thred shared how he doesn’t like exert himself when out and about! And he would eat until he was sick if I let him. He is still on 3 meals a day (Dr Johns puppy) and we add white fish to make it a bit nicer for him (I’m a softy)

I don’t ‘think’ he looks overweight, but I might be wrong?? And suggestions on how to put a puppy on a diet without it being too drastic (he’s still growing after all!)

thanks in advance!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Leave him be.
He's not going to be a little guy by any stretch, but no Vet would score him as overweight right now, based on his appearance.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

He looks good! Really. But he'll probably end up above standard weight for a male GSP, maybe 33-36kg. My dog was around 65% of her adult weight at 5.5months and it's about the same for Bodhi in this growth chart posted on the forum years back:Growth Chart » Bodhi Tales

I think you'll find he'll have growth spurts and he'll get leaner/more muscular in his adult body. Any extra weight he's carrying now will be put to good use in the coming months.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Sausage is a lot bigger built than either of my two WHV's were at nearly 5 months, I have no concerns that he's overweight though


----------

